# εκλούτης



## Zazula (Oct 11, 2012)

*1. Ορισμός
*Ο «*εκλούτης*»είναι το εκλουστικό μέσο, δηλαδή το διάλυμα έκλουσης, το οποίο και συνιστά την καθαρή κινητή φάση στην υγρή χρωματογραφία.
.
*2. Σχηματισμός
*Η λέξη _εκλούτης _προέρχεται από το ρήμα _εκλούω_. Ο σχηματισμός τής λέξης είναι αρκετά απροσδόκητος, αφενός μεν διότι υπάρχουν τρία —ήδη αρχαία— βασικά ρήματα σε -_ούω_ (_ακούω_, _κρούω_, _λούω_) και τα σύνθετά τους και κανένα δεν έχει δώσει παράγωγο ουσιαστικό σε -_ούτης_, αφετέρου δε επειδή οι υπάρχουσες λέξεις σε -_ούτης_ δεν έχουν προκύψει από κάποιον συναφή μηχανισμό (βλ. §3 παρακάτω). Βέβαια, οφείλουμε να παρατηρήσουμε ότι τα σε -_ύω _(_λύω_, _δύω _κττ) δίνουν κανονικά παράγωγα σε -_ύτης _(_διαλύτης_, _καταδύτης _κ.ο.κ).
.
*3. Τα εις –ούτης
*Στην ελληνική γλώσσα υπάρχουν τα εξής ουσιαστικά σε -_ούτης_:

Ηλικιακά παροξύτοντα (σε αντιδιαστολή προς τα ηλικιακά οξύτονα σε -_ετής_) με α' συνθετικό τα αριθμητικά για τις δεκάδες 30-100 και παραγωγικό επίθημα που βασίζεται μεν στο -_ετής _αλλά με αναβιβασμό τόνου και τροπή αε>ου [_-κονταετής > -κοντούτης_]: _εβδομηκοντούτης_, _εκατοντούτης_, _ενενηκοντούτης_, _εξηκοντούτης_, _ογδοηκοντούτης_, _πεντηκοντούτης_, _τεσσαρακοντούτης_, _τριακοντούτης_.
Τα _αρναούτης_, _μαχμούτης_, _τσιφούτης _έχουν προσαρμόσει την τουρκική κατάληξη -_ut _σε -_ούτης _με την προσθήκη τού -_ης _που είναι συνηθέστατο τέρμα των αρσενικών ουσιαστικών. Πιθανολογώ ότι η ύπαρξη της συγκεκριμένης ομάδας ουσιαστικών συνέτεινε και στον σχηματισμό τού _αούτης_, από το _αούτος_. Για το _χαλικούτης _έχει προταθεί, παρόμοια με το _αούτος_, η σύνδεση με μια αραβική φράση.
Το _ξεκούτης _έχει προέλθει υποχωρητικά από το _ξεκουτιαίνω_ (και παρήγαγε κι επιτατικό _γεροξεκούτης_), και το _κουρκούτης _ομοίως από το _κουρκουτιάζω_. Το _φαφούτης _είναι λέξη ηχομιμητική μεν, αλλά το γεγονός αυτό δεν δικαιολογεί την ύπαρξη του συγκεκριμένου παραγωγικού τέρματος κι όχι κάποιου άλλου· η δική μου υπόθεση είναι ότι η συγκεκριμένη ομάδα, επειδή ακριβώς χρησιμοποιείται για να περιγράψει και τους γεροντότερους, αφενός μεν λειτούργησε αναλογικά (για το _φαφούτης_) αφετέρου δε ίσως να επηρεάστηκε κι από τα προαναφερθέντα ηλικιακά σε -_ούτης _(τα οποία χρησιμοποιούνται κυρίως για τις μεγάλες ηλικίες).
Τα _χιούτης_ & _ξανθοχιούτης _προέρχονται από ιδιωματικό _χιούτη_ < αρχ. _χαίτη_.
Τέλος το _ακούτης _έχει προέλθει από το ιταλικό _acuto _με προσαρμογή στο αρσενικό γένος λόγω —πιθανολογώ— και του ότι οι συνώνυμες λέξεις _αυχένας_ & _σβέρκος _είναι αρσενικού γένους (η εργαλειακή σημασία είναι μεταγενέστερη).
.
*4. Κλιτικό πρότυπο
*Το κλιτικό πρότυπο που ακολουθεί ο _εκλούτης _είναι αυτό των ηλικιακών σε -_κοντούτης_, που δίνει δηλαδή ισοσύλλαβο πληθυντικό — και όχι το συνηθέστερο εκείνο των σε -_ούτης _(_αρναούτης_, _ξεκούτης_, _τσιφούτης_, _φαφούτης_ κ.τ.ό.) που δίνει ανισοσύλλαβο πληθυντικό (-_ούτηδες_, -_ούτηδων_)· επομένως:*ο εκλούτης, του εκλούτη, τον εκλούτη, οι εκλούτες, των εκλουτών, τους εκλούτες*​.
*5. Χρήση
*Ενδεικτικά παραδείγματα χρήσης:

[Εθνικό Μετσόβιο Πολυτεχνείο] LC – Liquid Chromatography (Υγρή Χρωματογραφία) >> HPLC (High Performance LC – Υψηλής Απόδοσης Υγρή Χρωματογραφία) >> Κινητή φάση (Υγρό) = Εκλούτης _[πηγή: εργαστηριακές ασκήσεις 5ου εξαμήνου Χημικών Μηχανικών]_
[Πολυτεχνείο Κρήτης] Οι διαλύτες έκλουσης (εκλούτες), που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν ήταν μεθανόλη και ακετονιτρίλιο υψηλής καθαρότητας για υγρή χρωματογραφία και νερό επεξεργασμένο με σύστημα καθαρισμού Milli-Q.
[1ο Πανελλήνιο Επιστημονικό Συνέδριο Χημικής Μηχανικής (1997)] Οι συγκεντρώσεις των προϊόντων οξείδωσης της Orange II υπολογίστηκαν με τη χρήση ιοντικού χρωματογράφου DX300 με ανιχνευτή αγωγιμότητας CDM-3. Η στήλη που χρησιμοποιήθηκε ήταν η Ionpack AS11. Η μέθοδος ανάλυσης ήταν βαθμωτή με εκλούτες Η[SUB]2[/SUB]0 και NaOH 100mM.
[Αριστοτέλειο Πανεπιστήμιο Θεσσαλονίκης] Η HPLC είναι μια χρωματογραφική μέθοδος, που χρησιμοποιείται για τον διαχωρισμό ενός χημικού μίγματος στα συστατικά του. Αυτά είναι διαλυμένα σε υγρό διαλύτη και αναγκάζονται να περάσουν διαμέσου της χρωματογραφικής στήλης υπό υψηλή πίεση. Ο διαχωρισμός των συστατικών οφείλεται στη διαφορετική αλληλεπίδραση καθενός από αυτά, τόσο με το υλικό πλήρωσης της στήλης (στατική φάση), όσο και με τον εκλούτη (κινητή φάση). Τελικά κάθε ένα από τα συστατικά ανιχνεύεται σε διαφορετικό χρόνο, καθώς εκλούεται με διαφορετική ταχύτητα, κι έτσι επιτυγχάνεται η ανάλυση του δείγματος.
[Πανεπιστήμιο Πατρών] Στη θέση πλήρωσης (load) ο εκλούτης ρέει µέσα από τη στήλη και ο βρόχος (loop) µεταξύ του εκλούτη και του δείγµατος είναι αποµονωµένος. [...] Αποµακρύνουµε από τις σωληνώσεις της αντλίας τυχόν παλαιό εκλούτη. Τοποθετούµε τις σωληνώσεις της αντλίας στον καινούργιο εκλούτη. Ρυθµίζουµε τη ροή από τον πίνακα ελέγχου και διαβιβάζουµε εκλούτη στο σύστηµα. Αφήνουµε τον εκλούτη να τρέξει µέσα από τη στήλη.
[Γεωπονικό Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών] Το προϊόν λήφθηκε ύστερα από καθαρισμό με FCC με εκλούτη EtOAc και εξάτμιση του διαλύτη ως καφέ στερεό.
[Οργανισμός Βιομηχανικής Ιδιοκτησίας] Παρέχεται μία μέθοδος καθαρισμού μιας μακρολίδης, ιδιαίτερα του τακρολίμου, η οποία περιλαμβάνει τη φόρτωση της μακρολίδης επί μιας κλίνης ρητίνης προσροφήσεως και την έκλουση με έναν κατάλληλο εκλούτη, όπως έναν συνδυασμό νερού και τετραϋδροφουρανίου.
[Πανεπιστημιακό Νοσοκομείο Ηρακλείου] Ο καθαρισμός των πρωτογενών (crude) τελικών προϊόντων της σύνθεσης πραγματοποιήθηκε αρχικά με χρωματογραφία διηθήσεως πηκτής (gel filtration chromatography) σε Sephadex G–15® (εκλούτης υδατικό διάλυμα οξικού οξέος 25%) και ακολούθως με υγρή χρωματογραφία υψηλής απόδοσης ανάστροφης φάσης (RP-HPLC) σε ημιπαρασκευαστικό σύστημα ΔKTA purifier 10 της Αmersham Pharmacia Biotech. [...] Τέλος αναφέρεται ο χρόνος κατακράτησης της αναλυτική RP-HPLC χρωματογραφία (Εκλούτες: Α) Η[SUB]2[/SUB]O+0.1%TFA & B) AcCN+0.1%TFA – Χρόνος Έκλουσης: 20%Β έως 60%Β σε 30min).
.
*6. Παράλληλοι τύποι
*Το Λεξικό Χημείας τού ΕΚΠΑ δίνει τον όρο «διάλυμα ή αέριο έκλουσης, “εκλουστής”». Από το γεγονός ότι η λέξη _εκλουστής _είναι εντός εισαγωγικών, συμπεραίνεται ότι δεν παρατίθεται ως δόκιμος όρος — παρά το γεγονός ότι αποτελεί εύλογο σχηματισμό, εναρμονισμένο και με τον συναφή όρο _έκλουσμα_ (δηλ. το εκλουόμενο διάλυμα, για το οποίο βλ. §7 παρακάτω). Ο τύπος _εκλουστής _έχει ένα εύρημα χρήσης, στην ιστοσελίδα του προγράμματος «Διδακτική της Χημείας και Νέες Εκπαιδευτικές Τεχνολογίες» (ΔιΧηΝΕΤ): Εάν στα κατιόντα που βρίσκονται ήδη κατακρατηµένα επάνω στη ρητίνη επιδράσει ένα διάλυµα που µπορεί να τα εκδιώξει ονοµάζεται εκλουστής. Συνήθως χρησιµοποιούνται ως εκλουστές διαλύµατα ουσιών που µπορούν να συµπλοκοποιήσουν τα κατακρατηθέντα κατιόντα. Για τις λανθανίδες χρησιµοποιείται ως εκλουστής διάλυµα κιτρικού αµµωνίου σε ρΗ=5-8 ή διάλυµα Na[SUB]2[/SUB]EDTA κατά την πιο σύγχρονη µέθοδο.
.
*7. Συναφείς όροι
*

EL|EN|FR|DE
εκλούτης|eluent / eluant|éluant|Eluent
έκλουσμα|eluate|éluat|Eluat
εκλούω|elute|éluer|eluieren
έκλουση|elution|élution|Elution / Eluieren
σειρά έκλουσης / εκλουοτροπική σειρά|eluotropic series|série éluotropique|eluotrope Reihe
συνεκλούω, συνέκλουση|coelute, coelution||.
​*8. ΙΑΤΕ
*Η σχετική εγγραφή στην ΙΑΤΕ θεωρεί δεδομένη την απόδοση _eluent = εκλουστής_ (http://iate.europa.eu/iatediff/Sear...0&matching=&start=0&next=1&targetLanguages=el), και μάλιστα με πολύ υψηλό επίπεδο αξιοπιστίας (=4). Βέβαια, στην πράξη αυτό δείχνει να μην ισχύει.

.
Τα παραπάνω τα έγραψα επειδή γνώρισα μόλις χθες αυτήν τη λέξη και θέλησα να τη γνωρίσω και σ' εσάς, υποθέτοντας πως μάλλον οι περισσότεροι θα την αγνοείτε. Σε όποιο από τα στοιχεία που παραθέτω πιο πάνω έχω κάνει λάθος, είστε ευπρόσδεκτοι να με διορθώσετε. Επίσης, πάσα συναφής προσφορά και προσθήκη θα εκτιμηθεί ιδιαιτέρως. :)


----------



## sarant (Oct 11, 2012)

Η ΙΑΤΕ παραπέμπει στο λεξικό του ΕΚΠΑ. Πάντως, αν κλίνεις τον εκλουστή βγάζει μερικές ακόμα γκουγκλιές. Νομίζω ότι η μπίλια δεν έχει ακόμα κάτσει, επομένως καλό είναι να απορρίψουμε το "εκλούτης" που είναι αδόκιμος σχηματισμός (και το βρίσκω λίγο αστείο). Βοηθούσης και της ΙΑΤΕ, ο εκλουστής θα καθιερωθεί.

(Κι αν έχεις συνέκλουση, θα πεις συνεκλούτης; )


----------



## Zazula (Oct 11, 2012)

1. Δεν κατάφερα να βρω κανένα άλλο εύρημα για τον _εκλουστή_.
2. Το είδα ότι η ΙΑΤΕ παραπέμπει στο ΕΚΠΑ, αλλά το ίδιο το ΕΚΠΑ δίνει τον _εκλουστή _εντός εισαγωγικών (φοβούμενο δλδ πως είναι ακόμη αδόκιμη λέξη).
3. Ο _εκλούτης _κυκλοφορεί εδώ και μια 15ετία, δεν προέκυψε σήμερα.
4. Αγνοείς το πόσο ευρύ είναι το φάσμα των χρηστών τού _εκλούτη_;


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 11, 2012)

Παρότι είχα κάνει πολλές χρωματογραφίες ως φοιτητής, δεν είχα ακούσει ποτέ τη λέξη «εκλούτης» - λέγαμε πάντοτε _διάλυμα/μέσο έκλουσης_. Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να μάθουμε πότε πρωτοχρησιμοποιήθηκε ο όρος: αν είναι σχετικά νέος (π.χ. κοντά στο 1997, που αναφέρεις παραπάνω), τότε θα φανταζόμουν πως κάποιος θεώρησε ότι το _διάλυμα έκλουσης_ δεν είναι αρκετά σωστό και προσπάθηκε να αποδώσει μονολεκτικά το _eluent_, εφευρίσκοντας έναν άκομψο όρο που όμως άρχισε να διαδίδεται. Θα συνεχίσω να χρησιμοποιώ τον όρο που ξέρω, αλλά αν με ανάγκαζαν να διαλέξω θα προτιμούσα οπωσδήποτε το «εκλουστής» (κατά το _ακούω > ωτακουστής_).


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2012)

Με όλα αυτά τα *εκλουστικά*, πιστεύω ότι μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε τον τίτλο και το αφήγημα.

εκλουστικός OR εκλουστικού OR εκλουστικό OR εκλουστικοί OR εκλουστικών OR εκλουστικούς OR εκλουστική OR εκλουστικής OR εκλουστικές OR εκλουστικά


----------



## Zazula (Oct 11, 2012)

Κοιτάξτε, παρουσίασα μια λέξη που γνωρίζω από πρώτο χέρι ότι χρησιμοποιείται ευρέως (ρώτησα αυτούς που μου την έμαθαν) και, παρότι αρχικά με ξένισε, στη συνέχεια είδα ότι κάνει καλό ζευγάρι με τη λέξη _διαλύτης_. Το ότι υπάρχουν παράλληλοι δίλεκτοι όροι με την ίδια σημασία που έχει και ο _εκλούτης_, ούτε το αρνήθηκα ούτε το αρνούμαι. :) Άλλωστε και ο αγγλικός μονόλεκτος όρος κυκλοφορεί σε δύο παράλληλους τύπους. Κι απ' ό,τι βλέπω τώρα, χρησιμοποιείται και το επίθετο μόνο του. ΟΚ, ακόμη περισσότερες επιλογές, τότε.


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2012)

Αυτό που προτείνω εγώ είναι ότι, αφού το *εκλουστικό μέσο* (με το οποίο ξεκίνησες) είναι τόσο διαδεδομένο, θα είναι φυσιολογικό να πούμε ότι το ουσιαστικό πριν από αυτό πρέπει να είναι *εκλουστής* και δεν μπορεί να είναι _εκλούτης_, που δεν πατάει πουθενά. Ας το πούμε, ας καταδικάσουμε το τερατάκι που κυκλοφορεί και ας προτείνουμε να το πυροβολούν επί τη εμφανίσει...


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 11, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> Παρότι είχα κάνει πολλές χρωματογραφίες ως φοιτητής, δεν είχα ακούσει ποτέ τη λέξη «εκλούτης» - λέγαμε πάντοτε _διάλυμα/μέσο έκλουσης_. Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να μάθουμε πότε πρωτοχρησιμοποιήθηκε ο όρος: αν είναι σχετικά νέος (π.χ. κοντά στο 1997, που αναφέρεις παραπάνω), τότε θα φανταζόμουν πως κάποιος θεώρησε ότι το _διάλυμα έκλουσης_ δεν είναι αρκετά σωστό και προσπάθηκε να αποδώσει μονολεκτικά το _eluent_, εφευρίσκοντας έναν άκομψο όρο που όμως άρχισε να διαδίδεται. Θα συνεχίσω να χρησιμοποιώ τον όρο που ξέρω, αλλά αν με ανάγκαζαν να διαλέξω θα προτιμούσα οπωσδήποτε το «εκλουστής» (κατά το _ακούω > ωτακουστής_).


Μία από τα ίδια. Κι εγώ Χημεία σπούδασα, "εκλούτη" δεν είχαμε στην εποχή μου. Αλλά είμαι λίγο παλιότερη.


----------



## sarant (Oct 11, 2012)

Zazula said:


> 1. Δεν κατάφερα να βρω κανένα άλλο εύρημα για τον _εκλουστή_.
> 2. Το είδα ότι η ΙΑΤΕ παραπέμπει στο ΕΚΠΑ, αλλά το ίδιο το ΕΚΠΑ δίνει τον _εκλουστή _εντός εισαγωγικών (φοβούμενο δλδ πως είναι ακόμη αδόκιμη λέξη).
> 3. Ο _εκλούτης _κυκλοφορεί εδώ και μια 15ετία, δεν προέκυψε σήμερα.
> 4. Αγνοείς το πόσο ευρύ είναι το φάσμα των χρηστών τού _εκλούτη_;



1. Σου είπα, πρέπει να τον κλίνεις. Αυτό εδώ δεν είναι από μηχανάκι:
http://tm.kurzy.cz/shimadzu-corporation/accuspot-pz3578382o.htm
4. Δεν είναι ευρύτερο το φάσμα των χρηστών της ΙΑΤΕ;

Καλά λέει ο Νίκελ πιο πάνω, το τερατάκι το πυροβολάμε -κι αν υπάρχει επί 15ετία, μικρό είναι ακόμα.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 11, 2012)

1. Μα, πρώτα τον έκλινα και μετά (αφού δεν βρήκα κάτι) ρώτησα.
4. Αν ήταν ευρύτερο το φάσμα των χρηστών τής ΙΑΤΕ, δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει έστω κάποιο εύρημα στην ΕΕ;

@Νίκελ: Κι εγώ απ' την πρώτη στιγμή είπα ότι ο _εκλουστής _αποτελεί τον αναμενόμενο και εύλογο σχηματισμό (βλ. §6).

Τέλος, ότι είναι τερατάκι το είπαμε και το στοιχειοθετήσαμε. Αλλά εγώ δεν ξεχνώ κι όσα είχα πει εδώ (οπότε να 'μαι και καλυμμένος αν τελικά το τερατάκι επιβιώσει :)):


Zazula said:


> Ένα θέμα που μάλλον πρέπει να εμπεδώσουμε είναι ότι αυτό που σύμφωνα με τους —συμβατικούς!— κανόνες της γραμματικής μπορεί να θεωρηθεί αντιγραμματική κατασκευή ή ακόμη και ακυρολογία, όταν εδραιώνεται δείχνει πως καλύπτει υπαρκτές —κι ενίοτε επιτακτικές!— ανάγκες της επικοινωνίας. Καμιά φορά μια εκ των υστέρων ρύθμιση ή διόρθωση μπορεί να τακτοποιήσει το θέμα της "αντιγραμματικότητας", αλλά τούτο (δηλ. το εγχείρημα για τακτοποίηση) μπορεί συχνά να είναι ανέφικτο ή πρακτικώς άτοπο.
> 
> Πολλοί γραμματικοί, λόγιοι, λεξικογράφοι ή και απλοί εραστές της γλώσσας επί αιώνες επισημαίνουν και καταδικάζουν τέτοιες κουασιμοδόμορφες λέξεις (το 'χω πάθει κι εγώ), αλλά εκείνες (όχι πάντα κι όχι όλες — αλλ' αρκετές για να παθαίνουν/ουμε αλλεργικά σοκ οι λαθολόγοι) επιβιώνουν με πείσμα, εκτοπίζουν άλλες πιο ορθόδοξες κατασκευές και αναγκάζουν τελικά τους κανονιστές να βγάλουν κανόνες οι οποίοι να τις εγκρίνουν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 11, 2012)

Ζαζ, νομίζω ότι εδώ κάνεις ένα συστηματικό λάθος με την επιχειρηματολογία σου. Άλλο μια ολόκληρη τάξη επιθέτων και άλλο μια προφανώς εσφαλμένη και αντιγραμματική εφάπαξ σύνθεση. Εδώ δεν υπάρχουν καν τα επιχειρήματα υπέρ του παροχέα (που σωστά κτγμ είχες καταδικάσει) και ας δούμε την εξέλιξη εκεί: Παρά τη μεγάλη έκταση αρχικά, σήμερα νομίζω ότι έχει αντικατασταθεί (οκ, σε πολύ μεγάλο ποσοστό) από τον γραμματικά σωστό πάροχο.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 11, 2012)

Δόκτωρ, δεν «έδωσα έγκριση» για την _εκλούτη_· ποιος άλλωστε είμαι εγώ για να δίνω εγκρίσεις κττ; Περιγραφική καταγραφή της κατάστασης έκανα. Βλέπεις εσύ να επιχειρηματολογώ υπέρ του ενός ή του άλλου; Μπορεί έτσι να το βλέπετε εσείς, επειδή ίσως να ήταν αναμενόμενη μια απερίφραστη καταδίκη, αλλά εγώ στην ουσία περιγραφή κάνω. Και απλώς με τα χρόνια έχω γίνει πολύ λιγότερο παρεμβατικός ή ρυθμιστικός απ' ό,τι παλιότερα. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 11, 2012)

Πού είπα ότι «έδωσες έγκριση»;  Επισήμανα απλώς ότι με τη σύνδεση του παρόντος φαινομένου με άλλα, διαφορετικά, ευρύτερα (και εύλογα ρευστά) θέματα τού δίνεις ανάλογη βαρύτητα.

Αλλά έχεις δίκιο. Είναι κατανοητό τι λέμε και ότι συμφωνούμε πως είναι τερατάκι για κλάδεμα. :)

Και δεν σε πήραν ακόμη τα χρόνια... Πατ, πατ!


----------



## bernardina (Oct 11, 2012)

Το τερατάκι δεν μου φαίνεται πιο αποκρουστικό από τα... ξέρω 'γώ... αποτελούταν, επιτιθόταν, οριοθετούταν και άλλα τέτοια χαριτωμένα που αποτελούν πλέον τον καθημερινό μας λόγο. Αυτά όχι μόνο δεν τα σκοτώσαμε, αλλά τα αγκαλιάσαμε και τα υιοθετήσαμε στοργικά. Μήπως με ένα σίγμα θα φαινόταν πιο χαριτωμένο;
Θέλω να πω, αν από το κρούω και την κρούση βγήκε κάτι σαν ο *κρούστης (πχ. κωδωνοκρούστης) γιατί όχι από το εκλούω το εκλού*σ*της; Μια λέξη την αποδεχόμαστε μοναχά αν σκοντάφτουμε πάνω της καμιά κατοσταριά φορές την ημέρα;

(Ίσως πάλι φταίει το ότι δεν ήπια ακόμα τον δεύτερο καφέ της ημέρας :laugh: )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 11, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Το τερατάκι δεν μου φαίνεται πιο αποκρουστικό από τα... ξέρω 'γώ... αποτελούταν, επιτιθόταν, οριοθετούταν και άλλα τέτοια χαριτωμένα που αποτελούν πλέον τον καθημερινό μας λόγο. Αυτά όχι μόνο δεν τα σκοτώσαμε, αλλά τα αγκαλιάσαμε και τα υιοθετήσαμε στοργικά.


Δεν ξέρω για σένα, αλλά αυτά όσο ζω θα τα σκοτώνω, θα τα διαμελίζω και θα τους εφαρμόζω όλα τα μεσαιωνικά και σύγχρονα βασανιστήρια που έχει σκεφτεί ανθρώπινος νους. Άκου αποτελούταν και επιτιθόταν...


----------



## bernardina (Oct 11, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν ξέρω για σένα, αλλά αυτά όσο ζω θα τα σκοτώνω, θα τα διαμελίζω και θα τους εφαρμόζω όλα τα μεσαιωνικά και σύγχρονα βασανιστήρια που έχει σκεφτεί ανθρώπινος νους. Άκου αποτελούταν και επιτιθόταν...



Παρομοίως, αλλά κάποιοι άλλοι θα σκοτώνουν τα δικά σου _αποτελείτο_ (άσε πια το _απετελείτο_) _επιτίθετο_, _οριοθετείτο _ κτο. Αν δεν με πιστεύεις ρώτα τους επιμελητές. Στην ανάγκη και τον Σαραντ. ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 11, 2012)

Τα δικά μου δύσκολο. :) Ούτε αυτά χρησιμοποιώ. Τι τις έχουμε τις περιφράσεις; ;)


----------



## sarant (Oct 11, 2012)

Μισό. Στο αποτελείτο έχουμε αδυναμία της γραμματικής να αποφασίσει ανάμεσα σε πεντέξι εναλλακτικές λύσεις, δεν έχουμε νεολογισμό.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 11, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Μήπως με ένα σίγμα θα φαινόταν πιο χαριτωμένο; Θέλω να πω, αν από το κρούω και την κρούση βγήκε κάτι σαν ο *κρούστης (πχ. κωδωνοκρούστης) γιατί όχι από το εκλούω το εκλού*σ*της; Μια λέξη την αποδεχόμαστε μοναχά αν σκοντάφτουμε πάνω της καμιά κατοσταριά φορές την ημέρα;


Μα ούτως ή άλλως το _λούω _εμφανίζει μακραίωνη άσιγμη πορεία· cf. _λουτήρας_ vs _(επι)κρουστήρας_. Και ναι, αν το ακούγαμε ή το 'χαμε βρει έτοιμο, θα 'ταν πλέον μια απλή υποσημείωση στα λεξικά, όπως λ.χ. ο _ψεύτης _που ήταν _ψεύστης_.


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2012)

Σε σχέση με τα #10 και #19: Ξέρουμε ότι ο Μπαμπινιώτης διαφωνεί με αρκετές ορθογραφίες. Στα σχολικά λεξικά λημματογραφεί σύμφωνα με τη σχολική ορθογραφία και αναφέρει κάπου εκεί δίπλα και την ορθογραφία που προτιμά, την οποία και αιτιολογεί. Στο ΛΝΕΓ λημματολογεί σύμφωνα με αυτό που θα ήθελε να επικρατήσει. Δεν θεωρώ ότι είναι σωστή η δεύτερη προσέγγιση, αλλά δέχομαι την πρώτη. Γι’ αυτό θεωρώ ότι ο τίτλος εδώ θα μπορούσε να φιλοξενεί και τις δύο αποδόσεις, ίσως με κάποια υπόδειξη. Ωστόσο, εδώ δεν είμαστε λεξικό και ο όρος δεν είναι εδραιωμένος. Φυσιολογικό είναι να κλαίμε όταν δεν μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε τους εδραιωμένους, αλλά δεν είναι σωστό να μένουμε με σταυρωμένα χέρια σε περιπτώσεις σαν αυτήν εδώ. Οπότε, το ερώτημα-πρόκληση: πώς θα έφτιαχνες τον τίτλο, Ζαζ; Εγώ θα ξεκινούσα, πάντως, με το αγγλικό και θα το έβαζα στο αγγλοελληνικό φόρουμ.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 12, 2012)

nickel said:


> Οπότε, το ερώτημα-πρόκληση: πώς θα έφτιαχνες τον τίτλο, Ζαζ; Εγώ θα ξεκινούσα, πάντως, με το αγγλικό και θα το έβαζα στο αγγλοελληνικό φόρουμ.


Εγώ πάλι δεν θα έκανα καμία αλλαγή (άλλωστε, αν αποφάσιζα να κάνω κάποια αλλαγή, θα μπορούσα ήδη να την έχω κάνει :)), καθότι το νήμα το έφτιαξα για την ελληνική λέξη (που, όπως είπα, τώρα την έμαθα). Είμαι πια περισσότερο περιγραφικός, παρά ρυθμιστικός.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 28, 2015)

Από το _Ορόγραμμα _Νο. 129 (11-12/2014):

*eluent
*
Τέθηκε ερώτημα από τον καθηγητή ΕΚΠΑ Κώστα Ευσταθίου για την ορθότερη επιλογή ελληνικών όρων για τις ακόλουθες έννοιες:

*eluent*: το υγρό (διαλύτης ή μίγμα διαλυτών ή διάλυμα μιας ουσίας) το οποίο διαβιβάζουμε μέσω μιας στήλης (χρωματογραφίας, ιοντοανταλλαγής κ.α.) για να λάβουμε στην έξοδο το _*έκλουσμα*_. Μέχρι τώρα αποδιδόταν ως _*εκλούστης *_ή _*εκλουστής*_, αλλά αναφέρεται ως ορθότερο το _*εκλούτης*_.

Αφού, όμως, το παράγωγο ουσιαστικό του απλού ρήματος _*λούω *_είναι _*λούστης *_(λεξικό Δ. Δημητράκου) είναι «γραμματικώς» επόμενο ότι το παράγωγο ουσιαστικό του _*εκλούω*_ θα είναι _*εκλούστης*_.

Επομένως: *eluent *→ _*εκλούστης*_


----------

